# Qingdao(china) is a beautiful city!



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Qingdao


----------



## Rene Nunez (Mar 14, 2005)

WOOOOOOOOOOW
Another beautiful unknown Chinese city.It looks extremely southern European from some aerials.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

OMG....Amazing !!!! 

Chinese cities always suprising me ! :applause:


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

This is one of the most beautiful Chinese cities I have seen. Are there more places like this?


----------



## pengxb (Jul 18, 2005)

qingdao is one of the most beautiful cities in nothern china, IMO. i have always dreamt of having a tour there.


----------



## Yuval (Oct 22, 2005)

The old German colonialist buildings add something incredible to the fabric of a Chinese city. Although I think Qingdau has many things going for it also regardless of them.

Amazingly the Germans only controlled the port for a very short time, 17 years if I am not mistaken, but they managed to bring in this strong an influence and create berr culture in China.

A very nice thing is how the recent building "boom" more or less ignored the old German building and didn't "Disneyfy" the city. I can imagine some developers going, "hmmm, now if we just gave this tower a gable like this..." 

They were mostly stopped, which is a good thing.


----------



## Kc3000~China (Jan 1, 2005)

this one like a Europe city....


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)

In this a city incredible, an occidental style mixed with chinese style : Qingdao

very nice !!! 

the most beautiful photos are aerial pictures...

I'm surprised, but of course, its about china !!! AMAZING !!


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Nice town!


----------



## jai_gandhi (Dec 18, 2005)

Kc3000~China said:


> this one like a Europe city....


I was going to say that too, it does look like an european city.


----------



## Texan#1 (Nov 20, 2002)

great pics! this city is beautiful!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Wow. Even I am surprised. I clicked wondering why there were so many comments in this thread and now I can see why. Qingdao looks very european.


----------



## London_guy (Feb 10, 2003)

Indeed! it is beautiful.


----------



## elfreako (Mar 7, 2004)

Are you sure these pics are from China???!!! Looks like Munich by the sea! :lol:


----------

